
Xiaomi gets a detailed reality check as its smartphone sales slump - petra
http://fortune.com/xiaomi-business-china/
======
tracker1
One concern of my own in even ever considering a Xiaomi product would be
concerns over built-in spyware. That's not to say it isn't also possible with
U.S. suppliers, it's just that with such tight control and interests from the
Chinese government, it would definitely be a concern.

